# Lighting for planted nano cube?



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

My plan is to have a heavily planted Derrele 30L cube tank. I'm looking around online for decent LED clip lights (I'm on a budget) and have seen a few that caught my eye. I am VERY new to all this and all this talk of waves, spectrum, PAR, watt per gallon, and the like go over my head.

Here is my plan: i'm keeping Rili Shrimp. I'm going to be using Blyxa Japonica and Phoenix Moss (Fissidens Fontanus). I'm looking into other plants like Amazonian Sword and other plants Shrimp love.

Mr. Aqua Ultrathin








About $36

ASSEM 5W Aluminum








About $15

What suggestions for lighting do you guys have?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Clip-On-Aquarium-Light-1W-Freshwater-Plant-p/56411p.htm
Amazon.com : Mr. Aqua Ultrathin Aquarium LED Light, 17-Light : Pet Supplies


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting...ted-cliplight-2/finnex-planted-cliplight.html

I have one of these on a 5 gallon flatback hex.Hornwort has really taken off so far,lol.The tank has only been set up a short while though,still cycling.

I also have a clip on reflector with a 6500k cfl from home depot,spent like 15 bucks for a 4 pack of bulbs and 8 for the fixture.Have it clipped on to a floor light pole next to a ten gallon,growing java moss and frogbit atm.


----------



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Clip-On-Aquarium-Light-1W-Freshwater-Plant-p/56411p.htm
> Amazon.com : Mr. Aqua Ultrathin Aquarium LED Light, 17-Light : Pet Supplies


I don't think the 17 light would fit on the Derrele. 








The tank is 30cm wide and deep, and 35cm tall. the 12 light would be a better fit, honestly.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

TheFlyingBear said:


> I don't think the 17 light would fit on the Derrele.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Amazon link had multiple sizes..
My bad..

Amazon.com : Mr. Aqua Ultrathin Aquarium LED Light, 12-Light : Pet Supplies

They don't list the diode type/count/K temp though

But it is here:
30 diodes and 9300k
http://www.aquariumlightin.com/product/mr-aqua-ultrathin-aquarium-led-light-12-light/


----------



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

Awesome! This I'll add to my pricing list then. What about the Finnex FugeRay Planted+? The 12" seems very impressive and it's $15. 7000k with the red LEDS. And the moonlight feature seems attractive. The reviews and answered questions on Amazon say it's good enough fro baby tears.


----------

